# Left hand shifter - now sorted please close



## Steve T (30 Sep 2018)

The winter project is coming on, but I need a L/H Shimano shifter - I have a pair of 105 5600 ones but the left hand one is broken - it brakes, but wont shift.

Does anyone have one that they don't need happy to pay for it ideally another 5600 would be good but TBH I am not bothered as its only the front derailleur so gets less use.


----------

